# My mantis molted!



## OGIGA (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow! I just watch a mantis of mine molt for the first time! It looks bigger, but not by very much.

I have a small concern. I think it fell while molting because it was laying on its back while it molted. About a minute after it came out of its old shell, it crawled on a stick and it's hanging upsidedown now. It looks fine right now, but should I be concerned at all? Also, I read that it's supposed to dry off. Am I supposed to temporarily lower the humidity?

My mantids were born on January 1. Are they just growing slow or what?


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 23, 2007)

No worry, the mantis should be alright by the sound of it.


----------



## Rick (Jan 23, 2007)

Don't do anything. Leave it be for at least 24 hours.


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 23, 2007)

one time i caught a mantis while camping looked like L2 then i kept it in a bucket overnight (it couldn't climb up the walls) i come back to next morning and to my surprise i see its old skin standing up on the floor :lol:


----------



## Jwonni (Jan 23, 2007)

Should be fine as long as it was ok enough to move and get itself upside down to dry off, as rick says just leave it a day

its not that slow at growing i had a hatch around a month ago and it took 3 weeks for em to have their first shed


----------

